# Screen printing tags into the neck of shirts mesh question



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey all

I have searched for forums for a bit on this but the only mention I found of mesh count was in a post by mikelmorgan from 2011. I will be screening my own tags into the neck of shirts and am curious as to what mesh count would be the best. I'll be printing on all colors and plan to use either a light grey, or light cream ink. The fabric is very thin, like American Apparel thickness.

mikelmorgan indicated he uses 305 mesh. Does anybody have a different opinion there or is 305 the best option?

Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Waterbased or plastisol ink? What's the point size of your smallest font?


----------



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Splathead!

I'll be using Rutland chino plastisol (light grey) and the smallest text is about 3mm tall.


----------



## Refinery (Nov 4, 2013)

I used 305 mesh for my Tags. Plastisol is the way to go for tags. Even with plastisol you want to use a very light hand for the print so it doesn't do though the shirt.


----------



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

I talked to my ink supplier and they're going to talk to the tech guys at rutland as well. My supplier seems to think staying away from chino is best and just using regular plastisol. She thinks the chino will not show well enough. I was looking for a soft feel but my supplier said it's more about the mesh count for the feel.

I'm so excited to get started!


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

we use 155 and 255 with triangle tri-flex gray, single pass. user soft hand and pops on black


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I use 230 on dark and 305 on light - regular ink plastisol or waterbased.

You can use chino on light garment,


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

DigitalSuicide said:


> we use 155 and 255 with triangle tri-flex gray, single pass. user soft hand and pops on black


Superb!! I love it! How do you print for all the different sizes? Do you set up multiple sizes on one screen?


----------

